# A New Conan



## Water Bob (Feb 15, 2017)

I thought Jason Momoa was a pretty good Conan, but if we ever get another Conan film--except for the one supposedly in the works with Arnie returning the role as King Conan--I think Zach McGowan would be an excellent choice.  Deep, husky voice.  Muscular build, but walk like a panther (as described in the books).  He's not too bulky (trying to fit Howard's description not popular culture's expectation of the mighty barbarian).  And, unlike Momoa, McGowan has blue eyes.


McGowan plays Captain Charles Vane (an actual historical pirate) on the Starz series Black Sails.


I present to you....Conan, the Barbarian.


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 15, 2017)

I was quite excited when I heard about Jason Momoa playing Conan, based on his portrayal of Khal Drogo, but in the end I was disappointed. I actually thought the kid who played Young Conan at the start of the movie did a better job.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2017)

he certainly has the right look for what REH envisioned, however at 37 he is far too old for classic Conan


----------



## Water Bob (Feb 15, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> he certainly has the right look for what REH envisioned, however at 37 he is far too old for classic Conan




Depends on what Howard story that you are talking about!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Feb 15, 2017)

I could see that guy working, though I thought Momoa did a great job as Conan. The rest of the movie, on the other hand, had issues. Making it both a revenge tale, a save-the-world quest, and a rescue mission felt at odds with the source material – it would’ve been better to pick one and stick with it.

Totally psyched for Schwarzenegger’s return to Conan, if it ever happens. While the Terminator took some narrative gymnastics to figure out why he was older, King Conan will hopefully work better without such.


----------



## ccs (Feb 15, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> he certainly has the right look for what REH envisioned, however at 37 he is far too old for classic Conan




Well, so was Arnold when he made his Conan's.  And we still love them.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 16, 2017)

I liked Zach McGowan as Vane and think he would be great in the role.  Tom Hopper also from Black Sails, he plays Billy Bones, could give him a run.


----------



## Brandegoris (Apr 14, 2017)

I will say something that will likely not be very popular....Momoa is in every way A superior Conan to Arnold . In Every single way. Better actor, better Body for the role. much closer to what REH describes Conan looking like. His Only Downfall might be that he had a Much quicker/better sense of humor than the Conan of Howards writings. 

There is an actor I am curious about. I think if he got just a Bit Bigger he may surprise people and be a decent Conan possibly? Mads Mikkelsen?
http://derekalansiddoway.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Mingan-Temur-Mads-Mikkelsen.jpg

Just imagine him with longer hair and not so Much beard?


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 14, 2017)

I like Mads, but he's 52.  He's a bit too old to play Conan.  Maybe King Conan, though...


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 14, 2017)

I agree on both counts; that Momoa made for a better Conan and that Mikkelsen would make for a good "King Conan", but presents as a little old for the earlier stories.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Apr 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Brandegoris (Apr 14, 2017)

Agreed. Conan DID get old, so I am All about it 
Also 52 is the new 30 

Sidenote: Zach McGowan is 35 and looks 45...So he's not young either LOL


----------

